

Ask HN: What is your favorite programming interview question? - nmorey

I&#x27;m looking for questions that are interesting from the candidate&#x27;s perspective, but also provide the interviewer a good sense of the coding abilities of the candidate.
======
ra00l
a question/answer interview is not a good way to learn what the candidate
knows or not.

just let him tell you about projects that he worked in the past, and interrupt
from time to time with relevant questions. you'll get a better sense of what
he knows/does not know from that.

------
wikwocket
Here's some links of interest:

[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/interv...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/interview?sort=votes)

[http://www.quora.com/Programming-Interview-
Questions](http://www.quora.com/Programming-Interview-Questions)

------
bamz_
Anything that is relevant to what I would be doing. Please also explain WHY it
is relevant.

